# battery turned blue and amp power wire melted!



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That terminal corrosion could be caused by a battery leak, only time I have ever seen a power wire melt like that is if its undersized, poor quality or shorting out.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

What size of fuse did you have? It looks like you have to high of fuse AMP for the power cable you were running. So if you have a short after the fuse this could easily happen because the weak spot is not the fuse but the cable itself.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Disconnect that bud that's a fire hazard if I have ever seen one . Buy a new battery aswell it will only end up leaking even more and start to corrode your car , and it will stop holding charge sooner or later


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, ya I disconnected everything on the amp.

I was thinking the same thing when I saw this morning.(**** my car coulda caught fire!)


The Wire I had was fairly old and it came in a combo with the amp so it was supposed to be the right gauge, I had the fuse replaced a year or so ago.... its possible the guy gave me one and was rated too high, i coulda swore it was the same but i cant remember.


I'm wondering now if the corrosion from the battery some how surrounded the connection to the wire and made it overheat or short out.

I hadn't popped my battery cover in probably over a year.




stamas said:


> Disconnect that bud that's a fire hazard if I have ever seen one . Buy a new battery aswell it will only end up leaking even more and start to corrode your car , and it will stop holding charge sooner or later


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ya that fuse was rated too high. If the wire was old that could have caused an issue. I'm guessing the battery did that due to the amp strains after the fuse should have popped. Yikes!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

